# Does There Exist Anything Akin To The New Testament In Metre?



## Username3000 (Jan 25, 2018)

Does anyone know of any book that has the NT translated into metre for singing?


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jan 26, 2018)

The International Standard Version renders poetic passages of the NT into rhyming metre. It only does this for passages that are clearly poetic however. Most of the NT is simply not written to be poetry. It can be found at isv.org

Here is an example from Philippians.

In God’s own form existed he,
and shared with God equality,
deemed nothing needed grasping.
7 Instead, poured out in emptiness,
a servant’s form did he possess,
a mortal man becoming.
In human form he chose to be,
8 and lived in all humility,
death on a cross obeying.
9 Now lifted up by God to heaven,
a name above all others given,
this matchless name possessing.
10 And so, when Jesus’ name is called,
the knees of everyone should fall,
wherever they’re residing.
11 Then every tongue in one accord,
will say that Jesus the Messiah is Lord,
while God the Father praising.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 26, 2018)

Not to be stick in the mud but, where do u see a command to sing anything other than the Psalter?


----------



## scottmaciver (Jan 26, 2018)

The New Testament is not intended to be sung. I guess that would account for the lack of any metrical version of the New Testament, if that is the case.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jan 26, 2018)

scottmaciver said:


> The New Testament is not intended to be sung. I guess that would account for the lack of any metrical version of the New Testament, if that is the case.



Indeed, but there are a few passages that some scholars believe could have been early hymns of the church. I’m not saying these scholars are necessarily correct, but it is a possibility.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Jan 26, 2018)

Bill The Baptist said:


> Indeed, but there are a few passages that some scholars believe could have been early hymns of the church. I’m not saying these scholars are necessarily correct, but it is a possibility.


Bill, that is a commonly quoted belief but there's no evidence for it at all. John McNaughter speaks to the speculation about it in an online article; here are a few pertinent excerpts from it. http://singingofthechurch.blogspot.com/2015/09/on-supposed-hymn-fragments-sung-in.html?m=0


----------



## Username3000 (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks Bill.

Scott, am I sinning by singing the NT while walking down the street?


----------



## scottmaciver (Jan 27, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> Thanks Bill.
> 
> Scott, am I sinning by singing the NT while walking down the street?



I wouldn't say that at all. There's a distinction to be made between walking down the street singing & singing in an act of public worship, where God regulates the worship.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 27, 2018)

Does God regulate personal worship?

http://www.semperreformanda.com/the...hip-articlesindex/private-and-family-worship/


----------



## earl40 (Jan 27, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> Thanks Bill.
> 
> Scott, am I sinning by singing the NT while walking down the street?



One may not be sinning, but in my opinion one would appear to be a strange bird if seen singing the NT in public.


----------



## Username3000 (Jan 27, 2018)

I created a thread to find out if there exists any NT translations done in verse, specifically in metre. I'm not interested in having to defend myself or the idea that humming anything other than the Psalms is wrong.

Moderators, please close this thread.


----------



## Jake (Jan 27, 2018)

The Scottish Paraphrases contains versions (in varying degrees of closeness to the original text) of various portions of the Old and New Testaments outside the Psalms: https://www.ccel.org/ccel/anonymous/scotpsalter.toc.html

It includes these New Testament passages:
33: Matth. 6:9-14: Father of all! we bow to thee

34: Matth. 11:25-30: Thus spoke the Saviour of the world

35: Matth. 26:26-29: 'Twas on that night, when doomed to know

36: Luke 1:46-56: My soul and spirit, filled with joy

37: Luke 2:8-15: While humble shepherds watched their flocks

38: Luke 2:25-33: Just and devout old Simeon lived

39: Luke 4:18,19: Hark, the glad sound, the Saviour comes!

40: Luke 15:13-25: The wretched prodigal behold

41: John 3:14-19: As when the Hebrew prophet raised

42: John 14:1-7: Let not your hearts with anxious thoughts

43: John 14:25-28: You now must hear my voice no more

44: John 19:30: Behold the Saviour on the cross

45: Romans 2:4-8: Ungrateful sinners! whence this scorn

46: Romans 3:19-22: Vain are the hopes the sons of men

47: Romans 6:1-7: And shall we then go on to sin

48: Romans 8:31-39: Let Christian faith and hope dispel

49: 1 Corinth. 13: Though perfect eloquence adorned

50: 1 Corinth. 15:52-58: When the last trumpet's awful voice

51: 2 Corinth. 5:1-11: Soon shall this earthly frame, dissolved

52: Philip. 2:6-12: Ye who the name of Jesus bear

53: 1 Thessal. 4:13-18: Take comfort, Christians, when your friends

54: 2 Tim. 1:12: I'm not ashamed to own my Lord

55: 2 Tim. 4:6,7,8,18: My race is run; my warfare's o'er

56: Titus 3:3-9: How wretched was our former state

57: Heb. 4:14-16: Jesus, the Son of God, who once

58: Heb. 4:14-16: Where high the heav'nly temple stands

59: Heb. 12:1-13: Behold what witnesses unseen

60: Heb. 13:20,21: Father of peace, and God of love!

61: 1 Pet. 1:3-5: Bless'd be the everlasting God

62: 2 Pet. 3:3-14: Lo! in the last of days behold

63: 1 John 3:1-4: Behold th' amazing gift of love

64: Rev. 1:5-9: To him that loved the souls of men

65: Rev. 5:6-14: Behold the glories of the Lamb

66: Rev. 7:13-17: How bright these glorious spirits shine!

67: Rev. 21:1-9: Lo! what a glorious sight appears


----------



## scottmaciver (Jan 27, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> Thanks Bill.
> 
> Scott, am I sinning by singing the NT while walking down the street?





E.R. CROSS said:


> I created a thread to find out if there exists any NT translations done in verse, specifically in metre. I'm not interested in having to defend myself or the idea that humming anything other than the Psalms is wrong.
> 
> Moderators, please close this thread.



To be fair E.R., you did ask the question as to whether or not you were sinning by singing the N.T. walking down the street. There wasn't anything intended to derail your thread as far as I can see.


----------



## RBachman (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks for CCEL links. I would never have gone looking for it, but I am glad I have it.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 27, 2018)

Scott Bushey said:


> Not to be stick in the mud but, where do u see a command to sing anything other than the Psalter?



Colossians 3:16 and Ephesians 5:19

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 27, 2018)

Fred,
Uh huh


----------



## earl40 (Jan 27, 2018)

Scott Bushey said:


> Fred,
> Uh huh



Uh uh.


----------



## Ben Zartman (Jan 28, 2018)

Jake said:


> The Scottish Paraphrases contains versions (in varying degrees of closeness to the original text) of various portions of the Old and New Testaments outside the Psalms: https://www.ccel.org/ccel/anonymous/scotpsalter.toc.html
> 
> It includes these New Testament passages:
> 33: Matth. 6:9-14: Father of all! we bow to thee
> ...


Many of these can be found in the blue Trinity Hymnal. Also there are two favorite OT paraphrases of mine: "Behold, the Mountain of the Lord" (#272)
and "Who is This That Comes From Edom?" (#228)


----------



## Von (Jan 31, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> Does anyone know of any book that has the NT translated into metre for singing?


I don't think it's exactly metre, but what about SEEDS (it's the Scriptures only, and it's definitely catching for singing while you're walking down the street)?


----------

